# Brazen Dropouts January 15,2022 Madison, Wisconsin



## 100bikes (Dec 6, 2021)

*BRAZEN DROPOUTS BIKE SWAP 2022*​*SATURDAY, JANUARY 15TH, 2022 *​9:00AM - 1:00PM​ALLIANT ENERGY CENTER, NEW HOLLAND PAVILION​VENDOR REGISTRATION
*ABOUT THE SWAP*​The Brazen Dropouts Bike Swap is a one-day event held annually in January in Madison, WI that connects folks with bike stuff to sell with people who want to buy it. Over 125 vendors register to sell stuff like cycling attire, shoes, frames, forks, cranks, pedals -- you name it, it's probably at the Swap.
The Swap typically brings approximately 1000 general attendees from WI and the surrounding states!  The exact vendors vary from year to year, but it's a good bet that you'll find some spectacular deals, and meet a bunch of great people. Additionally, a number of non-profit bicycle advocacy groups attend the Swap - so even if you don’t buy anything, you can learn about some great events and organizations!  Brazen Dropouts don’t take any commission on any sale.
If you represent a non-profit, please get in touch with us at bdbikeswap@gmail.com to inquire about spaces we have available to you.
*QUESTIONS? **CONTACT US*​


----------



## 100bikes (Dec 8, 2021)

Have been told this is a very good, one day event.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 8, 2021)

Sounds like a good time … Is there a good chance that there will be balloon tire bikes and parts being sold at this swap ?


----------



## MBlue6 (Jan 3, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Sounds like a good time … Is there a good chance that there will be balloon tire bikes and parts being sold at this swap ?



There is a few that sometimes show up. There is always something cool and old There for sale. Have to get there early like any meet. Lot of vultures. Lol


----------



## 100bikes (Jan 11, 2022)

If you are going to the Brazen Dropout bicycle swap in Madison on Saturday, January 15th, stop by space #83 and check out over 200 bicycle books I will have on display. Everything from the Schwinn 50th Anniversary and History of Shimano to a variety Sutherlands and Barnett's Manuals and to many others to list.

Hope to see you there.

.


----------



## MBlue6 (Jan 15, 2022)

Nice meeting you today Rus. Hope you had a great swap. Your library was very impressive.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Where da pics of the swap?


----------

